# Tooth pain/sinuses?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am pretty healthy (except for the Lyme) and have no experience with what has been happening for two solid straight weeks. My teeth hurt. One side, the pain moves from a back tooth to a front tooth. It's a constant ache. It does hurt to chew, and they are somewhat sensitive to cold. I have had a kicking head cold for a few weeks. Now the pain is moving into my lower teeth, same side. I have heard that sinuses can cause tooth pain. The teeth do not hurt more when I tap on them.

I have a phobia, a certified phobia about dentists. I have to be put under for routine cleaning. During any kind of exam, I must be sedated. My teeth are so sensitive that the air-blower thingy makes me jump and swing. they cannot scale my teeth with that hooky thing. To say that the dentist becomes a costly visit is to understate it. From the minute I set foot in the office, I cry and literally shake with fear. I have broken fingernails digging into the chair padding on the armrests. So you can imagine my terror at thinking I am having a tooth issue.

It seems co-incidental (ha, I said dental, get it) that the pain only started after this cold. But the cold symptoms are resolving, and the pain remains. Today is the first day I have noted genuine facial pain (also on that same side, under the eyes and around the cheek area). I have a somewhat stuffy head. I have been taking vicodin for two weeks straight to try to combat the pain. I have lots of antibiotics (Lyme) to choose from and am wondering if this could be a genuine "sinus infection" that I have heard about, and if I should be taking antibiotics. 

Thoughts?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I hear you! 
I too have the same issue with dentists, but mine are learned from years of abuse:
-1st dentist ever slapped me at age 4 or something
-one ODed me on novocaine and I bit off half my cheek
-one killed a classmate with bacterial meningitis
-root canal by students with NO painkiller- I was strapped and held down
-the list goes on.. I don't do well at the dentist's office at all. I have shaken so hard that techicians had to come hold me into the chair and my mouth had to be braced open because my teeth were chattering too hard to be worked on and the dentist was afraid I was going to break them. Laughing gas doesn't touch me.
I am in serious need of some dental work now, but need sedation dentistry.

But yes, sinus pressure does make you teeth and jaw ache! I am just getting over mine and my teeth hurt for days. Have no fear.. this too shall pass and without a trip to hell.. I mean the dentist's.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had a sinus infection that caused my teeth to itch. A severe maddening itch! After 24 hours on antibiotics no more itch.

I feel your pain with the dentist thing. Bad experiences, a lot of pain, needless and painful proceedures, plus I am terrified of needles!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought I had an abscessed tooth--same thing-- tooth pain.

I went to the dentist. Turns out I had a sinus infection.

HOWEVER, it doesn't hurt to go and get checked.

For the fear of the dentist, I always get the gas.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have had tooth pain from a sinus infection but never bad enough to take Vicoden. I would get it checked.The pain from sinus feels like someone pushing your teeth out from the inside.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yep i've had that pain, in the way back left tooth and the pain was horrible!! I thought it was the tooth the whole time, nope it was a sinus infection. Better get it checked though I've always had a fear of dentists, but once i kept going it wasn't so bad I still don't like to go but i want to keep my teeth!! And i'm caught up now on my denistry.  My dentist is a sweety!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, the vicodin might seem extreme, but I suspect because my teeth are so sensitive to begin with this doubles the pain.

The pain is more of a pressure, like Chris said. I am glad I am not the only dentist ninny, lol.

I will get on a course of antibiotics different from the ones I am currently on. I have quite a few heavy hitters. If it doesn't get better within a few days, I will go to the doctor and pray she agrees it is sinus related. The only thing giving me hope is that the pain moves from the front tooth to the back one, and now has spread to my lower teeth. I don't *think* a tooth related pain would bounce back and forth like this...I hope...


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Another vote for the sinus infection. Go to the Dr. and tell him what is happening. He will probably give you some antibiotics and maybe a pain pill more suited to a sinus infection than vicoden.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In addition to the good info from above posters, here goes: It is also possible that some teeth roots have poked thru into sinus cavities proper. Then when you have a sinus infection, it is even more fun! Yes, this happened to me, and was proven by x-rays. Being allergic to all known antibiotics, sulfa drugs not helping, I finally injected B12 into the worse off sinus cavity which prompted rapid healing on that side. The other side cleared up eventually. Good luck w yours. 2 weeks is 2 long! ldc


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

A good way to tell if it's sinus is to bend down(like you're going to tie your shoes). If the pain gets worse, it's sinus. I'd bet money that it is...it's highly unlikely that ALL of your teeth had a problem in the same week. 
The roots of the teeth sit in your sinuses...picture a loosely-filled water balloon with your fingers pushed up into it. Now...if you added more "water"(sinus fluid), you'd feel the pressure against your fingers. That's what's happening in your sinuses. 
You may have a post-cold sinus infection, which would need antibiotics. I'd give your physician a call and try to get a script...before the holidays hit and you're feeling even worse.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm voting for a sinus infection, too. ... I've had plenty and they can act exactly as how you describe. You may think you are getting better, but then the sinus infection will hit you with a second round of being sick. 

The best thing is a round of zithromax, it's an antibiotic of choice for an upper respiratory infection. Moisture/humidity in the air helps your sinuses drain, as well as "steaming" them.... a towel over your head and held over a bowl of hot, steaming water so you can breathe the steam.


----------

